

Mobile UI Trick: Automatic Anchoring - philgo20
http://philgo20.com/2013/01/mobile-ui-trick-automatic-anchoring/

======
pedalpete
Facebook was doing this for a while on Android (I believe it was), but I felt
it never worked very well with the way we scroll and scan.

